# What would you do, how far would you go to save dog?



## Warrioress (Nov 17, 2010)

New here and hello to all. Seems like great forum.

I am wondering how far other dog lovers would go to prevent a dog rescued two years ago, now my companion and fully trained, from being returned to a previous neglectful abusive owner? 

What would you do? 

Or perhaps you have been in this situation before? 

Legal remedies have possibility of unfavorable outcome, and not enough money to hire attorney. 

Dog in safe keeping at this time.

Blessings to any and all replies~


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Is he microchipped? Otherwise microchip and demand the other person provide proof of ownership. Probably the only thing you can do.


----------



## Warrioress (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, dog is microchipped in my name. But judges have their own laws and rules! So my question is less a legal remedy one and more of a question of passion and love.....what others would do- how far would you go? Creative thinking here please! and thanks


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would like to know how much searching the previous owner did for their dog, and what makes you think they were abusive towards the dog. Most laws state that if the original family gave up on the dog and the new owner legally owns the dog then there is no issue, the dog stays with it's new family.

I have never been in that situation and probably never will but If someone would try to claim my friends rescue aussie Jet I would try and fight it if I could tell that his previous owners weren't the best home.

We however cannot give you advice of what illigal things you could do, that would be unethical on a public forum.


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

If they relinquished the dog to a kennel or rescue they do not have any rights to the dog. You might be able to get a copy of the paperwork from the rescue or shelter if they went that route. If this was through Craigslist or some other way, do you have any emails or anything from them stating they need to re-home the dog. This is all a bit vague, it is hard to answer without more information.

Kai


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

how did you get the dog?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Generally speaking, if you've been feeding the dog for more than 10 days, paid for vet care, and have the dog microchipped and vaccinated against rabies in your name, the dog is legally yours. There are exceptions, though. I second the above question--how did you come to have the dog? What's the story here?


----------

